# Central Bank issues targets for concluded agreements



## Brendan Burgess (17 Sep 2013)

*[broken link removed]*

 In March 2013, the Central Bank announced targets (end June, end  September and end December) for banks offering sustainable long term  solutions for mortgage arrears customers. The Central Bank also  intimated that targets for ‘concluded’ arrangements with mortgage  arrears customers would follow. The Central Bank, in agreement with the  Troika, has now set its expectations of the banks in this regard and  requires banks to have concluded arrangements with 15 per cent of their  over 90-day mortgage arrears customers by end of December 2013.  Furthermore, the Central Bank is now setting expectations for end March  2014 for sustainable solutions offered to customers to reach 70 per  cent of over 90-day arrears and for concluded solutions to reach 25 per  cent.


----------

